# looking for best DC remote power supply



## trains_and_ministry (Sep 3, 2014)

Hey all I'm looking for best DC remote power supply, 
without high prices.
it will need to run one loco on a main line and several sidings the one loco may or may not have any sound the loop of track could be up to 250ft. of track not including sidings.

what say all of you?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Remote as far away??
Wired or radio control??

I can assume radio control, but it was not stated.

What are the specs?? voltage and current needed.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

without high prices? This is G, thanks for a morning chuckle....

Same question as Dan ... if distance some folks use deep cycle marine batteries. Charge in the garage and truck to layout. I don't know if a single battery is sufficient, but have heard 2 in series works great.
With R/C most folks use on board batteries... totally different beast.

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Do you mean there is 110v to the layout area, but you want to be 250 feet away to control the train? DC to the rails, etc.

Or do you mean normal r/c with 250 foot range?

Greg


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

trains_and_ministry said:


> Hey all I'm looking for best DC remote power supply,
> without high prices.
> it will need to run one loco on a main line and several sidings the one loco may or may not have any sound the loop of track could be up to 250ft. of track not including sidings.
> 
> what say all of you?


I have a 10 amp, trackside RCS unit (RCS 1000) (transmitter/receiver). You would simply need to supply a 16-21 volt a/c source. (But there is really no reason why this couldn't be a d/c source as the receiver runs the voltage through a bridge rectifier to produce d/c.)

I've added additional capacitance, and there is an internal fan, that raise the output voltage ~0.5 volt over the stock unit.

The RCS receiver is shown in the silver/blue case sitting on the a/c supply. The transmitter looks similar to the more current offerings except that all of the switches are "membrane" switches.










The transmitter is much more compact than the Train Engineers with better range.

I would take $80 and include the shipping for that.


----------



## trains_and_ministry (Sep 3, 2014)

ok try to answer questions with some statements and more questions
I'm coming from n scale and the club I was in had a system that ran straight DC
it controlled the track not the train the controllers looked like walkie talkies. it had one base unit and was connected to 3 loops, had a controller for each loop. is there anything similar for G scale?
What is RCS????


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

The RCS and AristoCraft Train Engineer Trackside units are as you describe except that they are single units (one transmitter and one receive for use with one power supply.

RCS is made in Australia and the owner Tony Walsham is/was a regular poster here. My unit is circa 1995-1997 and is no longer made.

http://rcs-rc.com/


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like you are looking for a simple remote control for dc track power.
Still need to know current draw (how many engines)

The Crest Revolution trackside is good for 15 amps with a fan.
There are many more solutions and you may want to look up the ads in Garden railways for all the manufacturers of radio controlled power as there are many.

Low cost usually means low power like the Trainli key fob and board for under $100 which can be used as track power control or installed in an engine. All on board units could be used for track power. I still use the old Aristocraft basic train engineer at 2.5 amps.
All you get is speed up/slow down and forward/reverse.

Crest/Aristocraft revolution on board gives sound/light/motor control and 1 transmitter can control 50 trains and the transmitter can control the 15 amp unit as one of the 50 receivers.

Locolinc, and airwire make RC also and RCS was mentioned above.

Bridgewerks make a transmitter and receiver for their power supplies, these are not low cost but there is lots of power.


----------



## trains_and_ministry (Sep 3, 2014)

well for the loop in question there will be only one loco at a time but may not always be the same loco could be just motor or could be one with sound.

how does RCS work? is it like DCC?

Thanks everyone for your help and comments so far.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I use analog DC on my layout and I control the engines with a key fob remote, for on/off, speed, and direction. My unit controls the power from the power supply to the track. No added controls are needed in the engines. With this unit I can run one train at a time.

My power supply is a Bridgewerks MAGNUM10-SR (a 10amp unit). The remote controller is Bridgewerks UR-15. The UR-15 can be used with any DC power supply. I also use mine with a home made 10amp supply. Both of my power supplies put out straight DC current.

My opinion, for the layout you are planning, is that straight analog DC is all you need. DCC and battery power is an added expense for each engine that you probably don't need. I have been using track power DC for over 30 years and I am happy with it. I can have up to three trains out on the layout. One running and two on passing sidings. 

Chuck


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

trains_and_ministry said:


> well for the loop in question there will be only one loco at a time but may not always be the same loco could be just motor or could be one with sound.
> 
> how does RCS work? is it like DCC?
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help and comments so far.


 
No, it is simple analog. You press membrane switches on the transmitter to go faster/slower/stop/change directions. The transmitter is smaller that the size of a pack of cigarettes and it's antenna is internal.

The receiver (the blue/silver box in my prior picture) connects to a voltage source and the track. The track receives power and any analog train on the track responds when you press the transmitter membrane switches.

The one I have is rated for 10 amps so can basically run as big a train as you will ever run, or a few trains, or even four engines in a lash-up at once if you find a power supply of 10 amps or more.

The transformer included at the link would work fine and it is 20 amps, so you have 10 amps left over to control your lights and accessories if you so desire. You would want to put it in a case with a switch, cord, and light and put two 10 amp fuses on it, one for the RCS and one for the accessories if you use such.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TRANSFORMER...117?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4870303255


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Filament transformers were 6.3 and 12.6 volts under load for tubes.
No load would read over 16 volts. So be careful when looking at Ebay sales as the transformer unloaded voltage measured can be very misleading.
Why 6.3 and 12.6..... That is the battery voltage for lead acid batteries.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I had been using a similar transformer (16.5 vac/16.5amps unloaded) without problem.

But there are plenty of other fish in the sea to be had. This one is 20 volts (even says so right on the case), and while they don't list the amperage, at 3 pounds/14 oz and 4.25" square, it is probably quite substantial. And at $5 BIN...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chicago-Tra...190?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a95332906


----------



## Mark_s (Jun 24, 2013)

chuck n said:


> My power supply is a Bridgewerks MAGNUM10-SR (a 10amp unit). The remote controller is Bridgewerks UR-15. The UR-15 can be used with any DC power supply. I also use mine with a home made 10amp supply. Both of my power supplies put out straight DC current.
> 
> 
> Chuck


Another Bridgewerks alternative would be to get the Magnum 1000 DL which uses the same sort of key fob controller, but everything is built into one box - also gives a bit more power at 15A rather than 10.

Mark


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark

I have that unit also. That has a mechanical throttle drive. I prefer the all electronic add on unit. 

Chuck


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Check out this new offering .... Cost is less than similar systems.
http://www.gscalegraphics.net/store/p54/10_amp_Trackside_R%2FC_%28Transmitter_%26_Receiver%29.html


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Wondering how your decision process is going?

Clearly this thread started with suggestions on a DC power supply and several options have been presented.

Greg



trains_and_ministry said:


> Hey all I'm looking for best DC remote power supply,
> without high prices.
> it will need to run one loco on a main line and several sidings the one loco may or may not have any sound the loop of track could be up to 250ft. of track not including sidings.
> 
> what say all of you?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

trains_and_ministry said:


> ok try to answer questions with some statements and more questions
> I'm coming from n scale and the club I was in had a system that ran straight DC
> it controlled the track not the train the controllers looked like walkie talkies. it had one base unit and was connected to 3 loops, had a controller for each loop. is there anything similar for G scale?
> What is RCS????



Greg, it was clarified here...
A Trackside Engineer or equiv like Del's w/ track power, seems to be the answer.

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh, it was/is clear (sometimes I like to re-post the original question)

I just wanted to know if he has made a decision... I think a "trackside" style unit is a good idea... 

I'm always curious of how the story "ends"..

Regards, Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

This same question has come up a few times recently on the various G-Scale Yahoo Groups - DC track power with remote wireless control.

Bridgewerks was suggested there as well, but that option is rather expensive
Aristo's TE with the 10 amp receiver came up as well
Del's unit wasn't mentioned but it looks pretty good if one only needs basic controls
Another option that came up which is not mentioned here is the Piko unit. That allows DC track power with wireless control with the benefit that it uses the same throttle as for DCC, so if there are any future plans to eventually move to DCC, that might be a good option as well.

Knut


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

toddalin said:


> The RCS and AristoCraft Train Engineer Trackside units are as you describe except that they are single units (one transmitter and one receive for use with one power supply.
> 
> RCS is made in Australia and the owner Tony Walsham is/was a regular poster here. My unit is circa 1995-1997 and is no longer made.
> 
> http://rcs-rc.com/


G-Scale Graphics now offers a 10 amp "Trackside R/C" system that you may be interested in.


----------

